# Logging Jeans



## bitzer (Sep 21, 2014)

What are you guys wearing? I wore Wild Ass jeans froms Baileys for years until they changed their fit. I liked the old style so much I had tear mended about four layers of patches on em before I tossed em. The new cut on the Wild Ass jeans are like skinny jeans. So I bought four pair of Key singles from Madsens a couple of months ago for 18 bucks a pop. They have been wearing really well. I wear suspenders when I'm logging so I always need the buttons. I did have a pair of Bernie doubles and Carhart doubles that were given to me as gifts. I split the crotch out on both of them multiple times. I'm not a huge fan of the doubles.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 21, 2014)

The key is what I wear for welding in. Been getting a year or better out of them.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2014)

Mostly Prison Blues these days. Wild Ass are OK but the legs are too long for me.


----------



## slowp (Sep 21, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Mostly Prison Blues these days. Wild Ass are OK but the legs are too long for me.



If thy legs are too long for thee, cut them off!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 21, 2014)

The pants legs!!!! She's talking about the pants legs!!


----------



## Gologit (Sep 21, 2014)

The black Wild Ass from Bailey's seem to hold up pretty well. I favor black over blue...tradition ya' know. 2dogs is right about them running a little long in the leg but that's what scissors are for.

I take the Wild Ass label off of the pants though. At my age it's probably false advertising.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 21, 2014)

slowp said:


> If thy legs are too long for thee, cut them off!


 
Might create mobility problems.


----------



## Plankton (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had good luck with bernes doubles in the past getting ~2 years on them before they disintegrated. this spring I was forced to get a pair of double carhartts because thats all that was available locally and I needed pants! I just threw them in the trash a week ago and will never buy a pair again. the crotch is ripped out the rear pocket is torn off theres holes everywhere and the legs even though I didn't stag them are up to the middle of my shin, completely fell apart on me in a few months. And they cost $50 to boot!

The jeans from madsens that take the chap inserts are really nice too, I wear those in the winter under tin pants.

I'm starting monday with some wild ass doubles just looking at them they look sturdier then carhartts hopefully they will last.


----------



## slowp (Sep 21, 2014)

Gologit said:


> The black Wild Ass from Bailey's seem to hold up pretty well. I favor black over blue...tradition ya' know. 2dogs is right about them running a little long in the leg but that's what scissors are for.
> 
> I take the Wild Ass label off of the pants though. At my age it's probably false advertising.



Scissors? You need to MAN up! Real men use knives and machetes to alter their pants, or some just use their hands and teeth. Sheesh!


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 21, 2014)

Key singles, for some reason I have to replace the back side spender buttons about half way through their life span, I blame the skidder seat. Get about a year out of them before they get too thin for public use.

Lop the the cuffs off about the ankle or so, regardless of lengths stamped on the label. And I usually use scissors as they tend not to wander as much as a pocket knife.

Can't stand Carharts, too stiff, too expensive, not nearly enough life to warrant the cost.

As far as the double front anything goes... too hot, too stiff and the rest of em fall apart around the double front anyway. I think they are really meant for folks who spend a lot of time using their legs as a work bench or kneeling on roofs and what not. As far as logging goes, the cuffs, and pockets seem to get the most wear, crotches will tear and split if fell incorrectly.


----------



## slowp (Sep 21, 2014)

I vote for the Keys. They last a long time for us landing hugging, coffee drinking foresters. The double front makes more weight, especially when they get wet, but it provides extra padding for sauntering in the brush when off the landing. I have a pair of Big Bill jeans and the pockets wore out very quickly. I tried to repair the pockets, because where else are we foresters to put our hands when the coffee runs out? Unfortunately, I used some Liquid Seam to attach patches with, and that turned out to be a variation of rubber cement and the pockets now fuse together while in the dryer. One has to pry them apart and they just aren't good for hand storage anymore. The Keys, which are the same age, still have sturdy pockets.

Oh, and if your local fabric store doesn't have them, Madsen's sells replacement Bachelor Buttons for cheap. Shipping probably costs more than the buttons. You could reinforce them at the fastening point with extra fabric. Then thump, but not too hard, with a hammer. Because the pointy part of the buttons are easily smashed during installation, it is good to order extras. Don't install the buttons when you are angry.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 21, 2014)

..........wrangler LOL. no i have trouble getting any pants to fit right.....skinny, no behind lol. you say the wild ass are cut skinny? maybe i should them.

+1 on anything carhart, its like being wrapped in plywood.

oh, any body else wear 32x32? what fits ya well?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 21, 2014)

32X32 Wranglers are my "fat" pants, 32X36 501s fit well, 32X32 Dic kies double fronts fit nice. My old Wild Ass were 30X34, still have a pair that needs patched.


----------



## jomoco (Sep 21, 2014)

I've worn lots of different logging pants, Filson, Carrhart etc.

But since I'm a climber wearing Wesco Highliners, over knee braces?

I wait for yearly sale at the Moto-X Honda dealership, where hundred dollar Kevlar and nylon stretchy breathable Moto pants can be had for 50 bucks a pop.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 21, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> 32X32 Wranglers are my "fat" pants, 32X36 501s fit well, 32X32 Dic kies double fronts fit nice. My old Wild Ass were 30X34, still have a pair that needs patched.


tip; the wrangler cowboy cut are slimmer than the uh big guy cut.....
i tried the dickies work pants, they were to baggy for me.
i liked 501s, just the buttons are a pain any more lol.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> tip; the wrangler cowboy cut are slimmer than the uh big guy cut.....
> i tried the dickies work pants, they were to baggy for me.
> i liked 501s, just the buttons are a pain any more lol.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2014)

Wrangler 13MWZ aka cowboy cut are cut loose in the thighs. There are both slim fit and loose fit also offered.

I know that RandyMac guy. He should be wearing PygamaJeans. Look it up.


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 21, 2014)

Sheesh, I thought y'all were talkin' genetics.
Dickies for me, I like 'em baggy


----------



## 1270d (Sep 21, 2014)

I like the wild ass doubles. liked the old cut better, but the new ones are fine. It does take a few washings to get them shrunk properly


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 21, 2014)

42-30something... logger cut (like a loose boot cut) did I mention I'm fat...

Sometimes when the buttons come loose I'll thread some para cord through to reattach the spenders...

Boing has some killer tape, sticks once never comes loose, doesn't get tacky, used to use it to repair pockets all the time but alas I done ran out, have to find someone on the assembly line to liberate some again.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 21, 2014)

Just out of curiosity whats with black jeans being traditional? I've seen that said before. Personally I like my jeans to have some room to move. I also buy em a little big so most of the chips sift through. And typically I stag em. As far as the tap on buttons they work fine, but if you use a little button head screw instead of the "stud" they will stay on a lot longer. And also I "Trust the Bish." I've used it so much on jeans, shirts, coats, leather, etc. that the kids know exactly what I'm talking about when I say I "bished" em. It holds through MANY washings if you do it right and takes only about 10 minutes to cure. Really an awesome product. Basically just waterproof fabric glue.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Sep 21, 2014)

I've worn carhartt double loggers for years. No real complaints about em. They always wear out above the double below the pocket. Worn the doubles pretty thin on several pair. Have a pair of keys that don't get worn, They don't fit quite right and the pockets are super small on em. After you wash and wear the carhartts for a while they loose the stiffness. Double front for the stickers I gotta wade through all the time. Sounds like I should try the wild asses out.


----------



## bnmc98 (Sep 21, 2014)

carhart original dungarees for me, I don't go with double anything as its too heavy up and down the mountain all the time. Crotch is the weak point on my pants and the carharts hold up fine. lined carharts in fall and winter when the snow is below my gaters or I'm not playing mechanic and going to get wet. Wool of whatever I can find cheapest for snow and wet. Lined wool for 10 degrees and colder.


----------



## slowp (Sep 22, 2014)

Bitzer what's that Bish stuff? 

I've seen rigging crew guys in sweat pants. That was on a day when the weather changed drastically from drizzle to warm sun and the mole people became too warm in their rain gear or sauna pants which is what rain gear becomes on such rare days.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 22, 2014)

bitzer said:


> Just out of curiosity whats with black jeans being traditional?



Dunno, but it is. When I first went to the woods everybody I worked with wore 'Frisco jeans. They were black and loose fitting.
In those days if anybody came to the woods wearing blue jeans we figured they were some kind of greenhorn or maybe a farmer. 
The 'Friscos were heavy cloth but loosened up well. If you stagged them off they'd get shorter every time you washed them. We didn't wash them very often. I think they were made by Lee.
'Frisco were also popular with commercial fishermen, longshoremen, and some mill workers.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 22, 2014)

My dad always wore Frisco jeans. They were the station pants of the fire department and like most of his fellow FFs he wore them on his days off. bendavis.com still sells a black all cotton work pant that I like with suspenders buttons as an option.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 22, 2014)

I switched back and forth between forestry and logging often, I had both BDs and Friscos in green.


----------



## 1270d (Sep 22, 2014)

Bish's>>>>. https://www.tearmender.com/ looks like I'm going to have to get some of this stuff.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 22, 2014)

Hot tip on the Tear Mender. Thanks!


----------



## schmuck.k (Sep 22, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Hot tip on the Tear Mender. Thanks!


Nate madsens has it its good stuff


----------



## madhatte (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll look for it next time I'm in there.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 23, 2014)

That Tear Mender stuff looks good but if you're married you already have an in-house tear mender. The wife.
The wife is considerably more expensive, though, and doesn't come with directions.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 23, 2014)

Dangerous ground you're walking on Bob.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 23, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Dangerous ground you're walking on Bob.



Yup, and I walk it very quietly, too.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone try the Fire hose pants by Duluth? I have a pair and prefer them over the carhartt doubles.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...fh-pants.aspx?feature=fh-sitelet-getapair-tab


----------



## 1270d (Sep 23, 2014)

I would wear them if someone else is buying. Hard to spend that money on pants that just get destroyed


----------



## Marshy (Sep 23, 2014)

1270d said:


> I would wear them if someone else is buying. Hard to spend that money on pants that just get destroyed


 
They were a gift, thats why I have them. Until now I have never looked for a pair that are similar to or better than the Carhartt's...


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 23, 2014)

Carhart for me. They were like a board for the first 20 washes. Wouldn't mind trying some Wild Ass


----------



## paccity (Sep 24, 2014)

key doubles. good value. wear good. tried the big bens and prison blues , don't like the way they fit. carharts are too spendy for what they are. would like to try the wildass in black . for some reason black in anything but carharts around here are hard to find. like black when i can , hides the bar oil and grease stains better once they fade in alittle.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 24, 2014)

paccity said:


> key doubles. good value. wear good. tried the big bens and prison blues , don't like the way they fit. carharts are too spendy for what they are. would like to try the wildass in black . for some reason black in anything but carharts around here are hard to find. like black when i can , hides the bar oil and grease stains better once they fade in alittle.



Try the Bailey's black. They're a heavy enough fabric that they can soak up quite a bit of the usual oil/dust/dirt/saw chips/snoose/ coffee/ donetto chocolate mix until they're almost water proof without soaking clear through to the skin. After a few days they're almost as good as tin pants...and a lot cheaper. 
Be careful when you stag them off the first time...don't cut too high. They unravel quite a bit when you finally break down and wash them.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 24, 2014)

Green? Oh no, did you go to work for the Forest Circus? Tell me it ain't true.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Sep 24, 2014)

I wear wild ass and Duluth fire hose pants. I always have chaps on, so I don't need the double fronts. I really like the Duluth pants with the gusset in the crotch, they wear out, they don't blow out.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 24, 2014)

Madens jeans for the inserts. Super bonus good. just right.


----------



## madhatte (Sep 25, 2014)

Awright, I'm gonna have to try those Duluth pants. Might just break my streak of wearing Nomex all the time (only problem with Nomex is how expensive it is).


----------



## SliverPicker (Sep 25, 2014)

Since the economy crashed in '08 all of the pants makers only seem to make my odd size (30X34) for a few months per year. Most of the year they are unavailable. (Too much information.)

Anyway, I've had good luck with Key double stuff. They seem thin and flimsy, but I get about 9 months out of them if I buy 3 pair at a time and rotate them. I try not to wear them more than 5 days without washing them or at least sloshing them in a nearby crick.

Berne seem to hold up pretty well too, but are a bit pricey for a tightwad like myself.

TIP: When its time to stink-can your old jeans don't throw 'em in the garbage. I put mine in the woodstove. There's alot of BTUs in that denim! The rivets and all disappear.


----------



## cat10ken (Sep 26, 2014)

Duluth Trading Co. should change their name to Hong Kong Trading Co. All they sell is over priced Chinese made crap. I wish I could get off their mailing list.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Sep 26, 2014)

It sucks that they went that direction. They do make my favorite pants right now. I blow the crotches out of pants usually and the flexibility of the fire hose in combination with the cut and crotch gusset makes them pretty comfortable and durable. We'll see how long that lasts until I have to switch brands again.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah the Tear Mender kicks ass! I've rebuilt several crotches in pants, repaired wedge pouchs, chain pouches, coats, belts, suspenders, you name it. The great thing is how fast it works and it really holds. It will also waterproof stuff too. For some reason it will get a little gummy or tacky over time, but that is usually only when I have spilled gas or diesel on the area. It should be easy enough to find in hardware stores or farm supply stores. Its not real pricy either.

I have a Duluth Trading co. store 15 min from my house. The wife and I were in that town one day and she asked if I wanted to go in there. I said nope and she said "but," and I said nope. I got a catalogue in the mail shortly after they opened and that stuff is crazy expensive. I can easily wreck a pair of pants in the first day of wearing them. **** happens in the woods.

Bob- I can see what you mean about the black jeans. I'm sure that back in the day if you saw a guy wearing them you knew where you stood with him. Its tough to read a guy these days and what they stand for by their clothes. I mean sometimes its pretty obvious, but not always. Could be a total douche or could be a stand up guy wearing the same outfit. Its a weird confusing world we live in. Damn hippies. It all goes back to them. They ****ed it all up.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 28, 2014)

1270d said:


> I would wear them if someone else is buying. Hard to spend that money on pants that just get destroyed


They outlast pretty much every pant I have tried. If they fail at the seams, their no B.S. warranty will replace them. I blew the crotch out of four pairs and they replaced them even though they were two years old. The replacements were better quality and I've had zero issues with them. The difference... the first batch was Chinese, the second batch Malaysia. I still wish I could find a made in USA pant that lasts as long as them and I can get in black.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 28, 2014)

I use the $9 specials at Wal-Mart or go pick the racks at the thrift store. To heck with paying $30+ for pants! The cheapos last just as long.


----------



## 1270d (Sep 28, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> They outlast pretty much every pant I have tried. If they fail at the seams, their no B.S. warranty will replace them. I blew the crotch out of four pairs and they replaced them even though they were two years old. The replacements were better quality and I've had zero issues with them. The difference... the first batch was Chinese, the second batch Malaysia. I still wish I could find a made in USA pant that lasts as long as them and I can get in black.



guess i didn't realize they warrantied their pants. That makes it somewhat more interesting.


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 28, 2014)

1270d said:


> guess i didn't realize they warrantied their pants. That makes it somewhat more interesting.


I honestly didn't think it would work. Since I ordered them online, I just went to their website and printed out my orders, printed out their return form, and sent them in along with a jacket that failed. They no longer offered the jacket, so they gave me credit to order other stuff.


----------



## 1270d (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, that was good PR on their part. Next time I need some pants I'll give em a try. I can be swayed by good service.


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2014)

Haywire said:


> I do like donettos. Carhartts with Labonville inserts are good too...or surplus BDU pants.
> Green though, gotta be green. The pants that is, not the donettos.



Do donettos ever turn green? I thought they lasted forever.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 30, 2014)

slowp said:


> Do donettos ever turn green? I thought they lasted forever.



They do last forever. They're one of the few packaged foods with no expiration date. I haven't seen them turn green but a partially eaten package left too long under the seats...say two or three years...will tend to absorb a lot of grit into the pseudo-chocolate covering and be a bit brittle. And crunchy. A little dry, too. When they get like that just drop them whole into your coffee, stir it up real good with your thumb, and pretend that it's some new and fancy flavor from Starbucks. The grit will settle to the bottom of the cup. Most of it anyway.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 30, 2014)

Used to be Lee loggers is what everyone seemed to wear. Very rarely you would see someone with the black monkey pants. Always wondered why anyone would buy black pants. Must be a California thing.
Now I have an assortment but like Big Bills the best for fit, pockets in them are their downfall but I like them enough I rebuild the pockets.
Thing I have never figured out is why they make the legs so long. I buy the shortest leg pants I can get and would still like a little shorter. I dislike stagged off pants and they don't look good when I head to town either.


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2014)

Humptulips said:


> Used to be Lee loggers is what everyone seemed to wear. Very rarely you would see someone with the black monkey pants. Always wondered why anyone would buy black pants. Must be a California thing.
> Now I have an assortment but like Big Bills the best for fit, pockets in them are their downfall but I like them enough I rebuild the pockets.
> Thing I have never figured out is why they make the legs so long. I buy the shortest leg pants I can get and would still like a little shorter. I dislike stagged off pants and they don't look good when I head to town either.



How do you rebuild the pockets? I lined them with cotton fabric and used fabric glue because I didn't want to rip out seams. Now, as I mentioned, the rubbery glue
melts a bit in the dryer and the pockets must be ripped apart after each washing.


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 2, 2014)

No glue, I use the sewing machine. I make a new pocket out of some old material out of an old hickory shirt and sew it in.


----------



## axemandave (Oct 26, 2014)

i got riggs and damn theyre baggy..double knee and thick...but i want a double knee jeans that fit well not tight but deginitely not baggy...im tall as hell..usually 36x36


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 26, 2014)

baggy is a good thing... too tight and it can restrict yer movements, especially when you need to boogie...


----------



## crotchclimber (Oct 26, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> They outlast pretty much every pant I have tried. If they fail at the seams, their no B.S. warranty will replace them. I blew the crotch out of four pairs and they replaced them even though they were two years old. The replacements were better quality and I've had zero issues with them. The difference... the first batch was Chinese, the second batch Malaysia. I still wish I could find a made in USA pant that lasts as long as them and I can get in black.


Maybe try these by Diamond Gusset? They are one of the few work jeans that are made in America. I like my Wrangler Pro Gear Upland jeans with the Cordura nylon. Super durable, comfortable, and even have suspender buttons.


----------



## axemandave (Oct 26, 2014)

yeah i got these riggs and damn they weigh like f&$#in 10 lbs haha ..damn things feel like im wearin chaps...they fit too baggy on me though ...i think im gonna try those wildass jeans...


----------



## slowp (Oct 27, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> baggy is a good thing... too tight and it can restrict yer movements, especially when you need to boogie...



Note the above, Dave. Get a pair of suspenders--the button on kind. If your pants don't have buttons on them, google Bachelor Buttons and order a set plus extras. They are not sewn on but hammered on kind of like a rivet. They'll keep the baggy pants up. You'll be doing yoga-like contortions out setting chokers. 
I am assuming you are heading to work in the central part of Oregon's coast range. You'll also want some raingear to go over those pants. Sturdy raingear because you'll be setting chokers amidst a lot of pokey things. A boot drier would also be on my shopping list. Peet makes ones that last. I bought mine in 1985 or so and it is going right now with a pair of shoes on it.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

*Not for NML or AMD, *but maybe for you.

Free to a logger: New pair of WA double front jeans; never worn or washed. Sold as 40 x 32, but they ain't or won't be when washed. Measures unwashed at around 39 x 32.5. If you think they will fit you and you want them than send me your address by PM. I love my Madsen double fronts except they overstate my qualifications. Ron


----------



## paccity (Oct 27, 2014)

on the rain gear get decent but not real expensive. if your green in the bush you'll be shredding them up real quick. as you learn you won't be as hard on your gear. and don't forget a roll of gorilla tape.


----------



## paccity (Oct 27, 2014)

when sizing pants there is a fine line between comfort and clown.


----------



## slowp (Oct 27, 2014)

A guy who was saggin' got told he'd be fired if he didn't get some suspenders to hold his pants up. I heard the line, "Nobody needs THAT much room."


----------



## axeman73 (Nov 25, 2014)

check out arborwear got quality stuff i own a double thick sweat jacket keeps me warm in 30s with just at shirt and the jacket is pricey but worth it


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 25, 2014)

Prison blues single front & prison blues zip shirts. Some good merino wool for mild weather and full woolies for when the rains hard enough to go down your crack. Of course I have the tin pants for that weather.


----------



## arathol (Nov 25, 2014)

axeman73 said:


> check out arborwear got quality stuff i own a double thick sweat jacket keeps me warm in 30s with just at shirt and the jacket is pricey but worth it



Yeah its expensive, and don't let it get wet. I have a double and its like wearing a wetsuit if its even damp, not to mention that it also loses all of its insulating properties.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 25, 2014)

Simple denim, (Tin for real wet) over wool with a good set of suspenders and a guy can't go wrong. I wear labonville inserts hung on my suspenders. The cotton & chaps can get saturated, all I have to do is tighten up my spenders and I'm good.


----------



## KYLogger (Nov 26, 2014)

I wear both Wild Ass doubles and Key doubles. Both hold up well and fit great. I just can't remember what size I wear in the Keys, and they have no tag........ It is time to order new britches, think I may try the Madsens, any opinions?


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 26, 2014)

KYLogger said:


> I wear both Wild Ass doubles and Key doubles. Both hold up well and fit great. I just can't remember what size I wear in the Keys, and they have no tag........ It is time to order new britches, think I may try the Madsens, any opinions?


If you have thick legs you won't like the fit of the madsens.


----------



## KYLogger (Nov 26, 2014)

Callin' me fat???


----------



## KYLogger (Nov 26, 2014)

When I ain't running a saw, I wear slim fit Wranglers..... Might be ok then, have to try a pair or two... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Odog (Nov 27, 2014)

Wild ass doubles and key doubles. My legs are constantly getting blasted by rock dust when drilling and the doubles really seem to take the abuse. Both seem to be a little baggy by the end of the day, probably the weight of the rock dust. A couple wraps of detcord around my waist keeps them up though!! Hahaha


----------

